# DTG in bangalore?



## viksab (Sep 11, 2009)

hi everyone,
i am looking for someone in bangalore or even south india from whom i can get my apparel digitally printed i.e. someone with a DTG machine i can outsource from.
kindly let me know if you or anyone you know has a facility of this sort.

thanks a million in advance

regards,
viksab


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

How about from Indonesia it is pretty close to India. Contact me if you are interested


----------



## edcruz (Nov 13, 2006)

dragonknight said:


> How about from Indonesia it is pretty close to India. Contact me if you are interested


Hey which part of indonesia are you in? Would like more info from you. pls pm me thx


----------

